# Il Velo Dipinto



## aristocat (6 Febbraio 2010)

Sono tornata a rivedermi "Il Velo Dipinto" a un anno di distanza; ed è incredibile come, in così poco tempo, questo film mi dia sempre nuove chiavi di lettura, nuovi significati.

Chi ha scritto la storia è stato molto bravo a descrivere come si cambia dentro dopo aver subìto un tradimento, ma anche dopo aver tradito.

Nel film chi viene tradito è Walter, marito goffo e noiosetto, iperconcentrato sul suo lavoro da batteriologo in un laboratorio a Shanghai... ma a suo modo innamorato di Kitty: moglie, bella, edonista e godereccia, che ha sposato Walter solo per convenienza in un periodo in cui le donne dovevano trovare una loro realizzazione esclusivamente nel matrimonio.

Il tradimento ai danni di Walter sconvolge per sempre la vita di tutti e due... un terremoto che risveglia rabbia, senso di vendetta, disprezzo ma anche pentimento e perdono, e riscoperta delle cose essenziali, importanti della vita ...
nel film ho rivisto lo stesso copione di tante storie lette qui...quante volte abbiamo visto thread di "Kitty" annoiate e illuse che l'amante, sposato, ma secondo loro innamorato di vero amore, le porterà via, divorziandosi e risposandosi con loro..
di "Walter" in preda alla rabbia, allo sconcerto e al dolore, ma che comunque mantengono una loro forza e dignità...

Tra le tante scene che ho sentito nel film, una mi ha colpito in particolare.
Provo a tradurvela: 
Kitty: Walter, perchè non hai sfondato quella porta quando hai capito che ero lì con Charlie? Potevi almeno provare...
Walter: Non ne sarebbe valsa la pena. O forse sono troppo orgoglioso per battermi.
Kitty: Non ne sarei così sicura (sorriso)

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2010)

Purtroppo non ho visto il film, né letto il libro  (lo farò), ma il dialogo che riporti lo interpreto come davvero illuminante dei due punti di vista: il traditore vuole sentirsi al centro dei pensieri e della passione e vorrebbe che il tradito si battesse, lottasse per lui.
Il tradito crede che non ci sia da lottare per nulla perché mette al centro il rapporto così com'è o com'era nella sua storicità.
Ecco mi sembra che si possa dire che l'uno è concentrato sull'attimo, sul presente, mentre l'altro sulla continuità, sulla storia.
Penso a come io amo rivedere i film visti, rileggere libri letti, mentre la buonanima non sopportava rivedere lo stesso film, pur se non l'aveva davvero compreso e approfondito la prima volta. E per quanto riguarda i libri avevamo tempi di lettura diversi perché io gustavo le descrizioni e rileggevo periodi particolarmente densi mentre lui saltava le descrizioni.. Uhm ...potrebbero essere indizi di come una persona vede e la vita?


----------



## Verena67 (6 Febbraio 2010)

Non ho visto il film ma giuro che è il PRIMO libro in inglese che ho letto (me lo regalò in versione originale un'amica). Molto bello.


----------



## giobbe (7 Febbraio 2010)

Ho visto oggi questo film e mi è piaciuto molto.
Kitti viziata e egoista assomiglia parecchio a mia moglie e riconosco in me i difetti di Walter.


----------



## Nobody (8 Febbraio 2010)

Leggete assolutamente il libro, ne vale la pena. Dello stesso autore meritano anche "Il filo del rasoio" e soprattutto "Schiavo d'amore.".


----------



## aristocat (8 Febbraio 2010)

*la "donna angelicata"*



giobbe ha detto:


> Ho visto oggi questo film e mi è piaciuto molto.
> Kitti viziata e egoista assomiglia parecchio a mia moglie e riconosco in me i difetti di Walter.


Al di là dei difetti del carattere, il personaggio di Walter mi ha colpito anche per alcuni errori di fondo che ha fatto; errori che forse è facile commettere quando si "perde la testa" per qualcuno.

Non c'è dubbio che Walter abbia idealizzato Kitty e che l'abbia subito messa su un piedistallo, senza approfondire più di tanto chi è lei realmente, "zerbinandosi" senza esplorare la sua interiorità.

Kitty a un certo punto sbotta e, giustamente, dice che non ha mai finto di essere una persona diversa da quella che è; che non è perfetta e che a lui non resta che accettarlo.

Forse anche da qui, oltre che dal vero pentimento di Kitty, parte la scelta di Walter di perdonarla. 
Forse tutti noi saremmo più bendisposti a perdonare chi tradisce la nostra fiducia, se non mantenesse una maschera da angioletto continuando imperterrito con il suo castello di bugie. Saremmo meno lacerati dall'indecisione...
Essere sempre sè stessi senza finzioni non è così scontato in questo mondaccio... mai come oggi è apprezzabile...


----------

